# Syndicate_Bro's Manny Custom Mods



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

Preview: I baught the car new in 97, and found not to many shops were interested in working with the nissans so I started to Chop my car up and make thing for it.... Suddenly I got sick with hodgekins (Cancer), 2 weeks later I find out my wife is pregnant, 2 months I find out it is twins, and the stae wont cover my medical expences. Finaly after 4 years, bankruptcy, twins, cancer all before the age of 26 the car is comming along. 
So here is the break down.
Perf: 
-Custom built CIA
-Stillen Short shifter
-Custom 2" maderal bent sidepipe exhaust
-Sprint 2" drop
-Act stage 2 clutch
-Lightend fly
-16" Adler
-16-45-15rear, 16-50-15frnt
-front and rear strut tower bars
Interior:
-Ichibahn pedals
-ichibahn dead pedal
-ichibahn shifter
-ichibahn ebrake
-Maglight under glove box
-C/F gauge trim
-C/F hvac trim
-C/F Shift boot
-C/F Door overlay
-C/F Rear panel overlay
-C/F rear deck
-Relocated Hvac
-Painted interior Aztec Red panels
-Sony Explode head
-Boston aucustic componats frnt
-Bazooka 6" rear
Outside:
-C/F dr trim
-C/F inlayed crystal clears headlights and corners
-Custom grill and mesh
-Side markers
-Shave tails For now
-Tinted Visor
-Opened up front bumper
-6" GE aircraft landing lights
Not shown:
-New trunk without spoiler
-C/F Trunk Panel
-C/F Rear lights with 4" round Led's
-3rd brakelight in the nissan emblem
-C/F door panel
-Ground design 2k Modded side skirts
Future plans.......
-fiber images hood
-Cover the skirts with C/F
-Ichibahn 2" square tips out the sideskirts
-Make a C/F Grill
-Stock rear bumper with C/F Diffusor, Flares
-Stock front bumper with C/F Rectangle openings like the Nismo ones on each side of the lisence plate
-C/F fog light shield with 2" amber turns in the fog light opening Like the R33 turns
-Opened and meshed bumper
-C/F Customed Omega front lip
-Last but not least New paint Aztec red with oriental style flams fading to black at the rear of the car.


http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4291716749


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks great, Mike! Your car has more and more sweet stuff done every time I've seen it!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey syndicate bro..

where did you get ur crystal clear headlights and turns? and how much are they?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

*I found them used on ser.net*

I got them from a guy in HI


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

HI ? where is that.. can u be able to get them again?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Syndicate......Ive said it b4 Ill say it again--U are the SHI*!!lol

Hey I know everything we were talking about b4 didnt work out but its like u inspired me to do my own mods. I did my own custom grill and trunk panel--wit your tips ofcourse and it all came out pretty good. NOW I gotta an itch to do sum more--so expect sum "wut do u think" e-mails from me soon 

----THANKS AND GOOD LUCK on all the future plans


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

*Ya know I forgot to mention the,*

Painted rims and centercaps and valve stems, My polished valve cover (Soon to be installed), and my fuse boxes have been opened up painted and C/F installed showing through the paint. I also have a HTSHT header wainting to be coated and installed.


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

HI = Hawaii.

Some nice custom stuff there! I have to admit though, I prefer stock taillights.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

*I have something new up my sleave for the rear of the car....*

C/F tails with 4"rnd lights and a crome trim

rear bumper diffusor with nismo cut out on it.

I cant wait... I am collecting and finishing everything getting ready for paint...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im sorry but I finally have to say it. Cant you paint your grill to match your car color? Everytime I see it, I always think the same thing. Hasnt anyone noticed it is a brighter red than on the car? I could understand you might have that color for a little bit, but everywhere I see it, its a much more faded color. Please paint it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

*All in good time....*

The whole car is going to be painted here in the near future. My paint color is really hard to match and the body shops cant even get it right. So all the dings are going to be pulled, C/F hood, new trunk and old modded light pulled and the whole thing will match once painted.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Why did you change your name??


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Oh yeah I still want that b14 gtr grill. I just need to get things striaght. So I will get as soon as possible


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

*Like I said.*

I am changing my email and ID because of to much junk email and The NW Nismo Syndicate Is getting to be a well known car club, I would hate for some to be angry with the syndicatebro and flame me on the boards and have it related to a car club. So its mostly bussiness reasons.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

whatever happened to that evo front bumper you were working on? didnt work out?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey bro, I am going to make my own skyline type tails.. kinda like you did, but not a fiberglass over trunk style.. im going to make them removable.. i justgotta get some freetime, and some free stuff.. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

hey if you do that, can i get a detailed description of it to post in my how to section on my web site. also if you have pics of the process, outlining the important parts, that would be great too.
thx in advance. i would love to see how it looks finished


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

*I have mine just about done....*

I covered the lense with C/F ressed some 4" round crystal red lights with a crome trim bezel.... it looks bad ass, I did the test fiting already and now ready to pull everthing apart one more layer of apoxy wet sand and then a clear coat. Whooo. Now i just need to find the time and tear apert the ass end of the car and get everything ready to paint....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

keep up the good work......
the car looks great now i can't wait to see it when its done...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

sure thing. just give me time.. maybe a month *GAG* i got so much work.. not enough play time. heheh. but when i get some time, and a little moolah.. its time to begin.. im just trying to think.. where should i put a reverse light.. should i actually put it in the fiberglass housing.. or like.. hide it somewhere.. im still thinking of how it should look


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

post some pics when your done. I want to see how they come out.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

sure thing.. i got this down so far.. im going to get 4- 3.5" circle JDM style taillights.. then a bunch of fiberglass/bondo.. and a bunch of sand paper, spray paint, WIRE, connectors.. blah blah blah.. and im oging to see what i can come up with.. i just need to kinda.. be cautious of the bondo/fiberglass.. i dont want to screw up my car.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*Bondo*

imo I don't like bondo.... I guess my car was smacked up pretty bad by its previous owner and my rear is made of bondo and its already starting to crack... I have been told to stay away from that stuff buy all the body shops I've been to... 

I don't know if there are different types and if one is better than the other but all I know is either the guy who did mine is a ass or it doesn't last 2 long


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

gawd, sorry to hear about that.. well, i guess solid fiberglass?.. ill just make a mold of the exterior of the stock lamps, and then take off the mold.. then make a negative mold.. so i can cut that, and pop in the lights, then go from there.. damn, i need a place i can upload pictures.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

try www.cardomain.com or is it cardomains.com..hmm dont remember...whatever my sig says. really easy to upload pics and everything.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

the bodyshop around me in uniondale does some crazy stuff with cars... they took a 92 legend ,cut it in half and made it about 3 inches longer.... i don't know for what reason but thats they way the guy wanted the thing...


cost him about 3 g's


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Now he should make it about 3in wider!!


----------

